# tire stretch on 18x8/18x9 wheels



## mes35 (Dec 2, 2008)

*questions about tire stretch on 18x8/18x9 wheels*

Im about to buy a set of Raderwerks lm reps 18x8/18x9, does anyone have suggestions for a good tire and dimensions?
I was looking on tyrestretch.com and was thinking for the 8" 195_40_R18 and for the 9" 215_40_R18

car is mkv gti, with eibach springs only lowered about .75"

i'm pretty new to this so any help is appreciated. thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## mes35 (Dec 2, 2008)

lol, anyone?


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

I am running a 205/45/17 in my fronts on a mk4 gli and do not rub at all. I have read that a lot of falken 205's stretch better than 195's do.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

and for the rears im running a 225/45/17 on a 17/10 and its a good amount of stretch. go one tirestretch.com so get some pictures of what you want:thumbup:

hope this helps. PM me if you need anymore help man


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Anything smaller than 225/40 will look silly with the small drop your suspension has got


----------



## mes35 (Dec 2, 2008)

@vr6 whats the width of your tires on the front. i looked on tyrestretch.com didnt find many pics of what i was looking to do

@1,3LG60 i know its going to look pretty ****ty untill i get some coils but i don't have enough money to do both at the same time. I'll be able to drop it a couple months after of getting the wheels/tires. 

thanks for the help, ill might just wait to stretch untill i get lower


----------

